# Wood or Plastic?



## ed4copies (Oct 12, 2005)

What material do you use for your custom writing instruments?

Comments very welcome-I turn 90% plastic, but I certainly understand people who like wood better.



UPDATE: Dateline 10/13 noon CDT, one out of four who have opened this topic have hit a radial button!!!  To that one, THANKS, to the other three-what's so hard about hitting a BUTTON?????  C'mon, you CAN do this!!!  Lets shoot for 100 more responses in the next 24 hours!!

Thanks, Ed


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 12, 2005)

In my case I don't consider myself "pen maker" as much as a "wood worker/turner" that also makes pens. I have yet to make an entire pen out of anything but wood.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 12, 2005)

I love wood pens - they feel nice in your hand, and you can get some amazing grain movement.  But you can't beat the "plastics" for the range of colors!


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 12, 2005)

Wood is Good but Plastic is Fantastic []


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 12, 2005)

Never turned plastic, with any luck, I never will.


----------



## BogBean (Oct 12, 2005)

I wonder why Ed did not include 100% wood? I never turn plastic. I just can't see myself turning plastic...[8)]


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 12, 2005)

Chuck,

Cause Ed never says never!!!  But YOU can![][][]


----------



## Dario (Oct 12, 2005)

To date I only turned wood....but I do have a few PR that I might find time to turn in the future [].


----------



## btboone (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm with Ed on this one.  The look of some select high end acrylics can be pretty fancy.  I do like burls and nicely grained wood too though.  What! No option for titanium!? []


----------



## mick (Oct 12, 2005)

I love turning wood, seeing the grain patterns come out, but at the same time I get a kick out of polishing the different acrylics and celluloids, not to mention my "homebrews" and seeing the swirls and blends appear. At our last show the "plastics" outsold my wooden pens 3 to 1. Go figure!


----------



## rtjw (Oct 12, 2005)

I love turning wood but also have found a love for acrylics. Should be another topic for miscellaneous things like corn cobs![]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 12, 2005)

Plastic is an attention grabber, but have yet to sell a plastic pen.  Everyone always buys wood.  So I make what sells[]


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_
> <br />Wood is Good but Plastic is Fantastic []



I like that Ed. [] Let me write that down. []


----------



## Bill Collier (Oct 12, 2005)

I have turned both wood and a few plastics. I definately prefer wood. Somehow plastics make it feel less unique and custom made to me possibly because of all the industrially made plasic pens on the market. Wood has a soul, a life, a story to tell. Wow, that sounds very deep, I think I'll go lie down now.


----------



## tinker (Oct 12, 2005)

I have sold about 12 of wood and 8 plastic, but the plastics seem to be gaining on the wood due to the female influx of customers. The males seem to prefer wood over plastic. 
That said, I don't consider stabilized woods as true wood pens because it has been altered. My own preference is a nice burl that will always be a one off and never duplicated.


----------



## Deere41h (Oct 13, 2005)

It depends upon the mood and what the current design is I am working on.  I think some look better in plastic (home brew PR, Lucite or Corian) and some better in wood.  I sell both and demand seems to be about 50 - 50.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 13, 2005)

Since the question was,
Poll Question:
"What material do you use for your custom writing instruments?"
I just want to make sure-
Bics are plastic right?
I can't afford one of my own pens.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Since the question was,
> Poll Question:
> "What material do you use for your custom writing instruments?"
> ...



Another category I forgot, the "Wood made to look like acrylic" category now gets 1 vote.  Thanks eagle!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh 
Not sure I agree with that.[]
I think some of the acrylics were inspired by burls and the  wavy grain patterns to begin with.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 14, 2005)

Plastic? []


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_...UPDATE: Dateline 10/13 noon CDT, one out of four who have opened this topic have hit a radial button...



What the heck is a radial button????


----------

